# Oregon Super Shoot



## 2large (Feb 17, 2007)

Is anyone going? This will be my first year there and i will be shooting alone. Was wondering if anyone wanted to help a "Newbie".


----------



## Bodycarver (Jan 21, 2008)

Where is it located? I live in Ca., but on the border of Or. How for is it from Medford? Also when is it?


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

I think it is at Anthony Lakes ski resort. near La Grande, OR not sure when it is.I live about hour and half from there so I might be going


----------



## Matth (Sep 29, 2005)

Is that this weekend (22nd and 23rd). JStrebin, are you related to the Strebin's in Pasco?


----------



## NormPaul (Jan 5, 2005)

*Eastern Oregon Supershoot*



Matth said:


> Is that this weekend (22nd and 23rd). JStrebin, are you related to the Strebin's in Pasco?


The Eastern Oregon Supershoot is held at Anthony Lakes between La Grande and Baker City the last weekend of July (the 26th and 27th). This shoot is held at the ski resort and you have 80 different targets that are shot over a 2 day period (never shooting the same target twice). There is $3000.00 in money spots plus door prizes given away. I hope that helps. If you need more please drop me a PM.

Thanks,
Norm


----------



## JStrebin (Feb 9, 2008)

Matth: yeah that is my Aunt and Uncle up there in pasco. I work up there on a regular basis. I take it you know who they are.


----------



## 2large (Feb 17, 2007)

I was refuring to the one held in LaPine Or. It is held on memorial day weekend. Here is the link.

http://www.bendbowmen.com/events/supershoot.pdf


----------



## Slimlimb (May 6, 2008)

I will be going and it will be my first shoot in over 10 years I would love to have a partner


----------



## McGinnis7 (Feb 12, 2010)

R you wanting to shoot for fun? there a lot of people who go to this shot and if you don't have someone to shot with they will put you on a target with some other shooters.


----------



## orarcher (Jun 3, 2006)

*Super Shoot*

It is a great shoot held just north of Lapine OR. Always on memorial day weekend shot gun start both days 50 on sat and 25 on sun. and usually a couple thousand in dots as well as money class, Pee wee shoot held seperately on sun. all pee wee shooters get some cash and prizes. there are a couple "smoker" rounds that pay pretty good. The only draw back to this shoot is its an expensive shoot.


----------



## kgoold (Aug 12, 2008)

If your talking the Anthony lakes shoot, it is AWESOME! Not going this year but went a few years ago and it was a blast.


----------



## tenmilestyle (Dec 19, 2007)

Been wanting to do the bend super shoot for a couple years. A couple hours away for me but i usually am camping that way for the long weekend anyway.


----------



## turkeyhunter60 (Apr 19, 2010)

turkeyhunter60 said:


> super shoot is on 5/29,30/10.at ogden camp ground north of lapine or. Want more info. Contact ed at archery den in bend.i will shoot with you,look for big frank at the shoot,he will be carrying a cp oneida black eagle probably the only one there.:darkbeer:


money is the root of all evil.wish i had some?


----------



## blacktailbuk (Mar 4, 2008)

*bend super shoot*

Its a good time and worth the extra money. Dont worry about not having someone to shoot with there are alot of friendly people there. I am on my 4th year in a row and cant wait for it, hope to see you there.


----------



## huntsmuleys (Jun 17, 2006)

I am going!


----------

